# Thanksgiving humor.



## noboundaries (Nov 25, 2014)

I was listening to the radio yesterday driving to lunch when the station played a brief bit from comedian Kenny Rogerson.  He asked the audience.....

"Any hunters out there?  Hunters?  Anyone?

"I decided last year I was going to shoot my own turkey for Thanksgiving.  I really didn't think I'd enjoy it, but I gotta tell you it was a lot of fun!  

"I got all dressed up, loaded the shotgun, and finally took a bead on a great looking turkey.  BLAM! BLAM! BLAM!  Nailed  it good!  Shoppers scattered EVERYWHERE!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy smoken.

David


----------

